# Need help with Beldi soap



## ENITAN (Feb 12, 2018)

I need help with Beldi soap recipe please


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm confused. Can you be a bit more specific on what you need help with?


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 12, 2018)

Kamahido said:


> I'm confused. Can you be a bit more specific on what you need help with?


Beldi is a soft soap/paste made with olives and OO. Someone will pass through that has made it. I personally never had much luck making Moroccan Beldi. Here is one link for the Moroccan Beldi  https://auntieclaras.com/2014/09/be...avon-noir-the-full-cross-cultural-experience/


----------



## ENITAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Kamahido said:


> I'm confused. Can you be a bit more specific on what you need help with?


I need a basic recipe and direction on how to make it



cmzaha said:


> Beldi is a soft soap/paste made with olives and OO. Someone will pass through that has made it. I personally never had much luck making Moroccan Beldi. Here is one link for the Moroccan Beldi  https://auntieclaras.com/2014/09/be...avon-noir-the-full-cross-cultural-experience/


Thank you so much I really appreciate


----------



## artemis (Feb 13, 2018)

There's a lot of information online, from what I could tell. I only read a couple, since I'm not really  interested in making soap with KOH. Anyway, here you go:  

https://www.google.com/search?safe=...k1j0i7i30k1j0i13k1j0i7i5i30k1.134.FvvYRqWmQHg


----------



## Saponificarian (Feb 13, 2018)

It’s really simple.

800g Olive oil.
200g Olive

Put it in soapcal for KOH.

ETA: This is HP


----------



## earlene (Feb 13, 2018)

ENITAN said:


> I need help with Beldi soap recipe please


Here are some links I promised you in the other thread, mostly SMF links, but some others as well:

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/my-first-beldi-soap.63868/

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/moroccan-soap-soap-beldi.42736/

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/beldi-for-the-love-of-tadelakt.49701/

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/olive-pulp-soap.54609/

https://auntieclaras.com/2014/09/be...avon-noir-the-full-cross-cultural-experience/

http://www.japudo.com.br/2013/04/20/black-soap-beldi-handcrafted/

http://wikitalks.com/2013/06/honey-beldi-hair/


I know it's a lot of reading, but maybe the help you need is included in them.  And it will give you an idea of who at SMF has made beldi soap before.  But be aware that some of these posts are old and the members are not all still active.

edit:  Oh, I see Carolyn has already given you that link to Auntie Clara's blogpost.  Sorry for the duplication.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 13, 2018)

earlene said:


> Here are some links I promised you in the other thread, mostly SMF links, but some others as well:
> 
> I know it's a lot of reading, but maybe the help you need is included in them.  And it will give you an idea of who at SMF has made beldi soap before.  But be aware that some of these posts are old and the members are not all still active.


----------



## ENITAN (Feb 14, 2018)

Saponificarian said:


> It’s really simple.
> 
> 800g Olive oil.
> 200g Olive
> ...


Thank you so much I really appriciate



Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 28773


wow thank you


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 15, 2018)

*Enitan:* I think you meant to thank Earlene, not me, for all those links.


----------



## wardbond (Apr 1, 2018)

this one from your list is great -> http://www.japudo.com.br/2013/04/20/black-soap-beldi-handcrafted/

this picture here is very helpful  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







earlene said:


> Here are some links I promised you in the other thread, mostly SMF links, but some others as well:
> 
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/my-first-beldi-soap.63868/
> 
> ...


----------

